

Cloud computing creates legal uncertainties for users - anigbrowl
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/196578/cloud_service_users_face_confusing_legal_landscape.html l

======
pmccool
It's never been easier to form contracts across national boundaries. The same
goes for publishing. Legal systems just aren't built to deal with such
quantities of international trade.

The data protection side of it is important, but what about more mundane
issues, like enforcing small contracts? I expect it's possible a lot of the
time, but wouldn't be worth it for small transactions.

So yeah, I agree it's a big issue that can only be solved by concerted action
from multiple goverments. I'm not holding my breath...

